# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  quedada para magos de barcelona y alrededores

## MagNity

Despues de la ultima quedada ya va siendo hora.
bueno, iros mirando calendario y comentamos.

En principi si todo va bien, seria 27 de abril (Domingo) en el local de Andrew, bcn.

----------


## xavial16

Ya iré siguiendo el post pues.

A cuidarse.

Xavier

----------


## TxeMa

Yo también iré siguiendo, y a ver si esta vez cae en un día que no trabaje de noche y me puedo quedar!

Vaaamos, ¡A PROPONER!

----------


## Ritxi

Hay que intentar que no se repita lo de la última vez con tantos cambios, incluso hasta el último dia.
 Se fija un dia, con más o menos consenso y no se cambia 
 y si no puedo ir a esta, iré a la siguiente...

----------


## TxeMa

Exacto, lo de la última fue un cambio a ultimísisisima hora! xD

----------


## Victorino

Pues vosotros direis.... 
Poned fecha y alli estaré!!

----------


## mralonso

Contar con migo  :D

----------


## raul938

esta claro alonso,yo de momento puedo,haber el dia y tal, pero si.

----------


## Daspor

Yo puedo? jaja

Bueno, hace relativamente pocos meses que he empezado... pero ya tengo una idea en general  :Smile1: 

Daspor =)

----------


## MagNity

Parece ser que tenemos de nuevo el local de Andrew disponible!!! ueee!!!
solo falta concretar con el la fecha, pero sera mas o menos finales de abril, principios de mayo, imagino.

daspor puede quien quiera, solo hay que tener pasión por la magia y ganas de aprender y compartir.
piensa que todo hemos sido nuevos así que no te preocupes, eso si, el camino de la magia es muy largo, no pretendas correr, verás gente que hace cosas de mucho nivel y otra (como yo) que de técnica mas senzilla. disfruta de los primeros y apriende de los segundos, (con los consejos de ambos evidentemente).

pues animos.

----------


## vulcano

Tal vez a ultimo de mayo o principio de abril si que pueda ir. Al menos eso espero. Me muero de ganas...

----------


## Josep M.

Posteo para ir siguiendo la cobnvocatoria.
En principio vengo. A ver la fecha...

JM  :Wink1:

----------


## Bugulu

Contad conmigo tambien

----------


## MagMinu

en principio yo tambien vengo.

Nos volveremos a ver gente !!!   :P 

Aver si ay suerte y no me sale ningun imprevisto.



Alonsu esta vez si que vendre :P:P

----------


## MagNity

de momento será en el local de Andrew, estoy a pa espera de hablar con él para determinar el dia y la hora.
a ver...

----------


## mralonso

> Alonsu esta vez si que vendre :P:P


ok

pero proibido romperte nada hasta despues de la quedada eeeee
ejejjejeje

----------


## Andrew

Bueno, ante todo, me reitero en mis discuspas por la última quedada... ya sé que tantos cambios fueron un rompecabezas para muchos, espero que esta vez no haya "cambios de última hora"... jeje

yo, por mi parte, creo que, com ívamos diciendo, a finales de abril, principio de mayo es perfecto... ¿no?

----------


## MagNity

bueno, fecha para la quedada, domingo 27 de abril,... Andrew, te va bien?
yo el 26 tengo boda, así que a lo mejor estaré algo destrozado,... pero intentaré estar aceptable.
PD: gracias a Dante, Mauri y Andrew por ese cumpleaños tan especial,...xD

----------


## mralonso

1 cumple y nadie me dice nada.....

te as quedado sin regalo  :evil:

----------


## The Black Prince

> bueno, fecha para la quedada, domingo 27 de abril,... Andrew, te va bien?
> yo el 26 tengo boda, así que a lo mejor estaré algo destrozado,... pero intentaré estar aceptable.
> PD: gracias a Dante, Mauri y Andrew por ese cumpleaños tan especial,...xD


Que conste que no pude ir porque se me avisó tecnicamente el mismo día.

Un saludo,

P.D:Intentaré venir

----------


## MagNity

sobretodo cuando la fiesta es sorpresa...

----------


## The Black Prince

Me perdí

----------


## mralonso

lo se ejjejeje

x eso te e llamdo ejejej

que no ubiesen malos entendidos que lo decia de coña....

----------


## MagNity

black prince, era el mensaje para Alons, lo que lo escribimos al mismo tiempo,... jejeje, un abrazo.

----------


## Afontcu

Yo también quiero ir! jajaja!

Podréis decir exactamente el lugar y eso?

Otra pregunta: que tipo de magia haceis? es que nunca he ido a un encuentro así, no se como funciona.

Saludos

----------


## mralonso

mira, tu por eso no te preocupes.

Coje lo que mas te guste a ti de magia, coje fuerzas coje animos y coje risa pq de lo vien que te lo bas a pasar lo que hacer es lo que te imporatara menos  :Wink1: 

espero verte ' ' by

----------


## MAURI

y yo pregunto..... un viernes por la noche seria posible?
solo es una pregunta-encuesta!!!!

----------


## MagNity

se puede intentar,... miramos de hacer esta un domingo para no estar cambiando constantemente y la próxima un viernes noche? propuse esta en domingo porque así los que trabajaban en discotecas ya no tenían excusas, jejeje.

----------


## angelilliks

Si se me acepta en la quedada me apunto. Aunque no sé seguro si tendré el día libre, pero me encantaría conoceros.

Un saludo.

----------


## MAURI

pues por mi parte, todo ok.
domingo 27.

----------


## mralonso

ok domigo 27 

luego donde podemos ir de fiesta ?

----------


## Ritxi

Pues me apunto  :D

----------


## mralonso

Aqui neptuno llamando a tierra. responder ¡ ¡ 

luego donde nos bamos de fiesta ¡ ¡

----------


## The Return of Ricky

La gente normal trabaja el lunes.

----------


## Un.Fragment

Yo si no trabajo a lo mejor me animo a venir a la que seria mi primera quedada. 

Saludos!

----------


## mralonso

ya somos 3  :Wink1:

----------


## MagNity

estoy esperando confirmación de Andrews para saber la hora de quedada, ya que el pone el local.
pero tranquilos que aun falta para la fecha.
por cierto, no se si podre ir porque estoy esperando unos pases para tribuna para la F1. jejejeje

----------


## A.Marin

pues lo adelantamos una semana antes o a la siguiente no?

----------


## MagNity

no, porque sino fallara otra persona
mejor dejarlo ese día, supongo que otros si podreis ir, y a ver,... es raro el fin de semana que no tenga ocupado con las BBC's,..xD
así que animos y se mantiene el dia, jejeje 
claro está a menos que se caigan todos.

----------


## mralonso

en barcelona tambien podriamos hacer magia por la radio no ?

es que da bastante morbo ejejejej

----------


## ogalpu

Donde esta local de Andrew?
Perdonad pero es que soy nuevo y me gustaria ir, si no es a esta, la siguiente.

----------


## The Black Prince

Aviso desde ya, que no creo que pueda asistir tengo cosillas que hacer.

Un abrazo,

----------


## dante

Entonces la cosa sigue aun en pie? 
Posteo para renovar el hilo. Ir comentando.

----------


## Ritxi

> Entonces la cosa sigue aun en pie? 
> Posteo para renovar el hilo. Ir comentando.


Ya me extrañaba a mi que no te apuntases   :D 

Le he enviado un MP a Jordi, para empezar a controlar ya en serio el tema

Nos vemos el 27

----------


## mralonso

Creo que sera otra baja....

lo siento mucho pero seguramente no podre asistir....

ya confirmare.. pero por aora es no...

----------


## Josep M.

Yo en principio sí, si se hace por la mañana. Por la tarde tengo que emigrar...

JM

----------


## MagNity

bueno!!!
ya queda poquito, os pido a todos un poco de colaboración ya que voy muy mal de tiempo, ritxi se encargara de la lista, espero,jejeje. el local de Andrew esta al lado de plaça de sants, espero que nos diga pronto la hora y localización para la quedada. Intentaré ponerme en contacto con él hoy mismo. 
Y no creo que pueda venir y la verdad es que me da mucha pena pero es el único domingo que de momento tengo libre y mi mujer tiene la intención de llevarme a la F1 con otra pareja... y creedme, os veo mucho mas a algunos magos que a mi pareja y a dias de hacer el año de casado, esto no puede ser bueno.
un abrazo a todos.

----------


## Ritxi

Esta es la lista provisional para la quedada del domingo 27.
De momento apunto a todos aquellos que estaban interesados en venir, ya la iré modificando, si alguien más se apunta.

-Andrew
-Xavial16
-Victorino
-Raul
-Daspor
-Bugulu
-Josep M
-quasi
-Afontcu
-Angelilliks
-Mauri
-Un.fragment
-A.Marin
-Dante
-Ritxi
-Alonso
-Wolfie
-Sermàgic


Cuando sepa la hora y la dirección exacta la pondré.

----------


## mralonso

mmm...
para que no seais 16... me apunto.. asi seremos 17  :Wink1: 

aviso, despues de la quedada me tengo que ir a valencia
1 saludo ¡ ¡

----------


## Wolfie

Hola, magos de barna!

Soy muy nuevo: nuevo en el foro y nuevo en el apasionante mundo de la magia. Me encantaría asistir a la quedada para empaparme de vuestros sabios consejos y asombrarme con vuestros juegos.

Contad conmigo!!

----------


## mralonso

:Wink1:  18 ejejej

encantado de tenerte x aqui

----------


## Josep M.

Alguien se puede traer una invisible?

Me he hecho una, pero se me descuadran las cartas un poco; no sé si le falta más antiderrapante o es cuestión de saberla manejar.

Gracias! Nos vemos!!

JM

----------


## Bugulu

Venga, seguid contando conmigo...

----------


## Ritxi

> Alguien se puede traer una invisible?
> 
> Me he hecho una, pero se me descuadran las cartas un poco; no sé si le falta más antiderrapante o es cuestión de saberla manejar.
> 
> Gracias! Nos vemos!!
> 
> JM


Ya me traigo yo la mia!

----------


## Sermàgic_1

Hola,

no he ido nunca ya que soy nuevo en el foro, pero me podeis dar la dirección de este sitio, es que me hace mucha ilusion venir!!!!

PD: A que hora?

Saludos.

----------


## mralonso

zurix a las 6 no ?

no romperemos la tradicion ejej

----------


## Ritxi

El Domingo a las 10 de la mañana, va bien?

----------


## Bugulu

Domingo a las 10 de la mañana? Estamos hablando del domingo que viene despues del sabado no? Uf podeis presenciar una resaca magica!

----------


## Victorino

Pues yo lo tengo complicado por la mañana, trabajo hasta las 18.00 y entre que llego a barcelona me dan las 19.00. 

Estareis alli todo el dia? Si es asi me apunto.

----------


## Sermàgic_1

Ritxi, me podrias decir donde esta este local por favor. Muchas gracias.

PD: Cuando sepais a que hora, me avisais. Gracias

Saludos

----------


## Andrew

Ei !!! veo que hay muuucha gente que se apunta... bueno, la verdad es que luego pasa lo de siempre, que de 20 que se apuntan, luego vienen 10... Mas que nada ya lo dije la última vez, mi local tiene nos 15 metros cuadrados... pero bueno, si no os importa, intentaré improvisar algunas mesas com pueda... el problema serán las sillas, entre tamburetes y plegables cuento unas 13 o 14 mas o menos... pero bueno, ya veremos com opañarnos... De todas formas, si vemos que nos falta demasiado espacio, tengo otro local al lado que podremos utilizar también... (lo dicho, que ya nos apañaremos cuando estemos todos allí) Bueno, lo que sí que podemos hacer es: 
LA GENTE QUE REALMENTE SE APUNTE, QUE ME MANDE UN PRIVADO Y LES DOY LAS SEÑAS DE COMO LLEGAR (y los que ya sepan como venir, que me manden el privado también y así los apunto, véase A.Marín, Mauri... etc.)

 Ah, y por el tema de la hora... Me dá igual si es por la mañana o por la tarde, quizás por la tarde a todos nos dá menos mandra y hay mas gente que puede venir... pero repito que me dá igual... yo propongo a las 5 de la tarde (si es por la tarde) o las 10-11 de la mañana, si es por la mañana.

SALU2 A TO2 !!!

----------


## A.Marin

yo opino por la tarde mejor, por cierto que alguien se traiga un wow!!!!

----------


## TxeMa

Ritxi lamentablemente a mi borrame de la lista pues el domingo trabajo en la discoteca también..

Otro día será !

----------


## raul938

yo si no me sale ningun imprevisto ire,por la maña o por la tarde me da igual,ANDREW TIENES MAS LOCALES QUE LOS CHINOS!!!!si fueramos mil?tranquilos chicos el Gran via es de Andrew,
bueno era una broma eh...ya dire algo de momento si.

----------


## Ritxi

Yo, no se si podré ir por la tarde, ya os lo confirmaré

----------


## MAURI

yo voto por quedar por la tarde!!
Las mañanas del domingo son para dormir!! entre otras cosas!!!
A. Marin......yo traere el wow y supongo que Andrew tb.
No me puedo creer que aun no lo tengas!!

----------


## A.Marin

cuando me digiste por msn que lo havias visto al dia siguiente fui a por el :D, es para hacer un juego

----------


## MAURI

con dos WOW'S?

----------


## Josep M.

Creo que lo más conveniente seria decidir si es por la tarde o por la mañana. Yo si es por la mañana vengo, por la tarde seguro que no.

Andrew, tú pones el local, creo que lo mas conveniente seria que digas tú lo que mejor te va de las dos opciones, (o si te da igual, una al azar), para que la gente se apunte.

T'envio un privat per a que em diguis on tens el local. 

Siau!
JM

----------


## Andrew

Bueno, despues de valorar los MP que me han llegado, creo que lo mas conveniente es que sea por la tarde...

Os parece pues a las 5 de la tarde? Así pues, si nadie se opone, queda fijada la fianza en el Domingo 27 a las 5 de la tarde...

Lo dicho, los que vengan, que me vayan enviando privados...

De momento, la lista provisional de las clasificaciones queda de la siguiente manera (los que ya em han confirmado asisténcia...):

1. Mauri
2. A.Marín
3. Bugulu
4. Dante
5. Victorino
6. The black prince
7. Yo mizmo

seguimos para bingo!

----------


## Ritxi

Lo siento, pero como ya os comente por la tarde no puedo. Otra vez serà  :( 

De aqui poco, monto otra cena en st Feliu  :D

----------


## MagNity

eso, eso,...
podriamos mirar ahora un viernes si os parece,... 
así vamos haciendo viernes, sabado y domingo... así damos oportunidad a todo el mundo a venir. que os parece?

----------


## Josep M.

Yo por la tarde,tampoco podré. :(




> De aqui poco, monto otra cena en st Feliu  :D


OK. Si no digo nada avisadme, que la última vez se me coló la convocatoria!!

JM  :Wink1:

----------


## raul938

yo por la rade tampoco ire,la cena cuando querais,si puedo claro....un saludo y pasarlo en grande...

----------


## The Black Prince

> Bueno, despues de valorar los MP que me han llegado, creo que lo mas conveniente es que sea por la tarde...
> 
> Os parece pues a las 5 de la tarde? Así pues, si nadie se opone, queda fijada la fianza en el Domingo 27 a las 5 de la tarde...
> 
> Lo dicho, los que vengan, que me vayan enviando privados...
> 
> De momento, la lista provisional de las clasificaciones queda de la siguiente manera (los que ya em han confirmado asisténcia...):
> 
> 1. Mauri
> ...


Hay muchísimos números de que pueda ir, pero no puedo asegurar nada hasta el último momento( "motivos personales").

Un abrazo,

----------


## A.Marin

dejo mi movil por si acaso no podeis localizarnos 685 20 30 70

----------


## Ritxi

Echo en falta una valoración final

¿Quien Fue?
¿Que hicisteis?

y sobre todo... alguna foto  8-)

----------


## vulcano

Eso eso, contar como fue la quedada. Yo siento no poder asistir. Durante este mes trabajo los fines de semana. (4º turno) :(  :( 

Espero que conteis detalles.
Saludos.

----------


## Bugulu

A ver, yo soy el de las fotos!
Luego prometo colgarlas!

----------


## Bugulu

Hola muchachada!
Aqui teneis fotos de la última reunión.

http://walkingalone.net/magia/

----------


## dante

Vaya jeta de pseudo psicopata borracho colocado me has pillado

----------


## Bugulu

Las camaras de fotos sacan lo que hay, yo no he pillado nada :D

----------

